

Show HN: Embedstagram - jeffehobbs
http://embedstagram.com

======
chill1
How does this work exactly? You input lat/long and it spits out a gallery of
photos with EXIF location data that's close? How do the pictures get into the
system?

EDIT: Ah, I see now the footer text. You're pulling the photos from Instagram.
Interesting.

------
jeffehobbs
This was a weekend project I knocked out primarily to scratch my own itch. Any
thoughts you folks have are warmly welcomed.

